# OKI 8432 White Peeling Off



## gtrscarz (Sep 26, 2016)

I have an OKI 8432 Printer using Digital HeatFX Laser EZ Peel Paper and a Hotronix Fusion Press. I've been using it for some time but recently have had problems with ONLY whites not sticking, or peeling off when I remove the transfer. Colors work great, every time. I've tried different heat settings, different cooling methods, but still ONLY whites peeling. The only difference I can account to is that I've read that the white toner has some kind of metal in it that may be the factor? 

Any help or info anyone can share is greatly appreciated.

Thank You.


----------

